# ARCS Labels



## ASAI (Jun 8, 2009)

My Fertile Mind at Work Again.





For this batch I bought Avery 8254 3.3 x 4Color Printing Matte White Labels.


In continuation of another thread, I printed out 4 ways.


Computer File at Kinko's on their Laser Paper is still my favorite for quality, resolution, brillance of color, &amp; finish.


Print from Computer File at Kinko's on 8254, was equal in quality, but Kinko's Dude was having line up issues. I think he was trying to print my file, (already set to print on these labels) to print on these labels resulting in imaging being shrunk to not match labels.


My Ink Jet on 8254 would be next with some color shift issues, I am thinking this is caused by me having different color profile management setting on my printer and monitor.


My Ink Jet on my paper had the same color shift issues as well as lower apparent resolution. Thinking this is from ink bleed on the cheap paper.


The difference is minor and only apparent to my perfectionist requirements. If the 4 bottles were lined up on the table most would not notice any difference, except maybe, the text is a little darker on my ink jet.


After considering input on label dating from several sources; I decided, for most kits, to go with mmyy format using fermentation date .


However, I did note on another label done today,higher quality is not always a good thing. After printing them out on Kinko's Laserpaper I noted a strange mirage on parts of the label. Immediately realized, the perfectionist left under sprayed over lap strips when doing air brush on the back ground. They are note noticable on the monitor.


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 9, 2009)

Great label!!! What software program did you use? And what was the dimensions you used??


----------



## ASAI (Jun 9, 2009)

uavwmn said:


> Great label!!! What software program did you use? And what was the dimensions you used??






I usually use Microsoft Digital Image 2006. The dimensions were 3.3" x 4" for the Avery Labels. I don't set size, I select the lable template for a palette/canvas to work on.


EDIT: More correctly I am learning to use Digital Image 2006, by playing around. As a retired Engineer, I refuse to read manuals, and go with the system that used to drive me up a wall. Start pushing buttons, and see what happens. A lot of my creative inspiration comes from wonder what this button does:
A: Cool
B: Crap, delete and start over.
C: All of the above


----------



## Tom (Jun 9, 2009)

Thats the template I use 6 to a page. I print it on bright white paper then go to Staples for laser copies.


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 9, 2009)

asai, lol, working with some engnineers, I see your point.






Is the Microsoft Digital Image 2006 a free download? Do you happen to have the link? Thanks.


----------



## Tom (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUSLooks good. Whats the next label..


----------



## ASAI (Jun 9, 2009)

uavwmn said:


> Is the Microsoft Digital Image 2006 a free download? Do you happen to have the link? Thanks.





Not as far as I know; When I got this computer several years ago, I bought a bunch of latest software; based on my previous needs and uses. The Microsoft Digital Image happened to be in one of their packages.
Interesting thing, I found out I no longer have any need to fax (5) programs, Write business correspondance(3 Word Processors), (2)spread sheets, (3)Relationship Data bases; see where I am going. I probably have 5-6 graphic programs; I just somehow migrated to this one rather than trying to learn so many variances in operator interfaces.


----------



## ASAI (Jun 9, 2009)

tepe said:


> http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUSLooks good. Whats the next label..





Thanks friend, I have learned a lot by listening to you, and others here.
Next label is a good question, lot of source material is lying around. I have some old looking art from a 50's era paint by number set of Colonial Inn signs. Also a recent picture of the fat cat lying in the bathroom sink; that may become something along of the lines of "Sam's Man Cave For Good Friends Only. . . . "
Current plans are to bottle this one and the WE LE SA Cav later this week, then shut down until Sept. It just don't make sense to try making wine when the Wine Room is in the 78-82F range. I am bulk aging these 2 in a closet, and freezing 1 gal palstic containers of ice to put in to keep the temp around 75.


----------



## markg (Jun 9, 2009)

Has anyone used "Media Face Online"? I did and just got my labels and they look awesome! You design on line for free then E-Mail to "NEATO". They print them and send them to you. Media Face is pretty simple to navigate and you can import your own art or Google Image art to transfer. They come 4 to a sheet and you peel & stick.


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 11, 2009)

I will go check it out. I have had some issues with the ones I have tried so far.


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 12, 2009)

Can you print them out yourself???


----------



## markg (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm not sure. I know if you go to "NEATO" you can purchase some software for I think $19.95. I don't know what capabilities it gives you though. I'm happy with their labels. They come 4 to a sheet and you "peel & stick". and they don't run. So far I have (150) labels (30 +/-) bottles of 5 batches. And so far it looks like the labels are fairly easy to remove off of old bottles. You can call NEATO as I did. They are a smaller company and were very helpful.


----------



## ASAI (Jun 12, 2009)

uavwmn said:


> Can you print them out yourself???






UAVWMN-reading between the lines on your questions. If you need help making lables, PM me a email address. I will be happy to provide services for you. I have way too much time, talent, &amp; toys with no good use except being a trouble maker.


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 12, 2009)

Asai, I use the Avery label template and then use Print Shop. Only drawback on the Print Shop is I cannot email the image in print shop from one PC to another or email it because it wants to use its own program.


I use the Avery label peel off stick labels and run them thru my laser printer. Labels come out very good.


I was just looking for a different easier program.


----------



## ASAI (Jun 12, 2009)

uavwmn said:


> Asai, I use the Avery label template and then use Print Shop. Only drawback on the Print Shop is I cannot email the image in print shop from one PC to another or email it because it wants to use its own program.
> 
> 
> I use the Avery label peel off stick labels and run them thru my laser printer. Labels come out very good.
> ...






Thats was along the lines of what I had thought from your many post. I was just not sure based on the last few.
Have you tried emailing a pic to yourself? I often do this then save the pic to a special email folder.Then I use this picture file for posting and "REAL" email. I can resize, but often find it is too much trouble to figure out pixels and size. I can email from digital image and get choices of large/med/small web/email. Usually if in a hurry I just open from the document file, I think the default I have is a Windows Picture&amp; Fax viewer. On Right clicking gets a option of send to: and then a window of would you like to resize for email=YES


Added After Thought: If the above is not your file transfer issue, maybe it is a proprietary file type issue. If so, try under the file window; SAVE AS then select a standard file type, like jpeg.


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the "heads up" on this program. It is sweet!!!


I had a hard time with Avery. I like media face.


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 23, 2009)

Asai, found a $20 software program at Wal Mart called "Print Master Gold".
Works like a charm.


----------



## ASAI (Jun 23, 2009)

uavwmn said:


> Asai, found a $20 software program at Wal Mart called "Print Master Gold".
> Works like a charm.



Congrats! So post some labels.


----------

